
Ask HN: Planning for living in SV/SF - lifeconcerns
Does anyone know of blogs or guides (or is willing to share personal experience) about what living in SV&#x2F;SF is like in terms of expenses for a new software engineer at one of the larger tech companies?<p>Assuming I land a job like that, I&#x27;m really concerned that I won&#x27;t be able to live here in the long term. It seems like the cost of living is so high that no one can really afford anything, so I&#x27;m hoping to understand if there&#x27;s a path to a sustainable lifestyle.
======
grassclone
I've been living in SV on and off for the better part of my 20s now. I make
much less then most software people but have managed to make it by financially
out here.

My best advice would to be open of the idea of not living alone (at least
while you first come out here). Find like minded roomates in a house in and
pay 600-900 bucks for a room.

I barely make 60k a year and am doing it just fine I just don't get to have
the same perks as othera.

------
grassclone
Establish yourself in the industry and save your money. Then you can take your
talents else where and live in a location with a normal housing market and
habe nice things.

